# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Alquilo Terreno para Granja - Lurin

## Wuido Diaz

1290863984_142113105_3-Traspaso-Terreno-Lima-1290863984.jpgDSC00215.jpgSDC12797.jpg1290863984_142113105_1-Traspaso-Terreno-Lurin-1290863984.jpg1290863984_142113105_2-Fotos-de--Traspaso-Terreno-1290863984.jpg  Terreno de 40 000 mts2, ideal para:
- Granjas avicolas.
- Ganado vacuno.
Terreno plano y cerca a la panamericana sur km 45.5 crianza de animales, zonificación agraria, ganaderia y granjas, si desea mas o menos area de terreno previa coordinación al Nextel 111*8746 - 981118746 Sr. Diaz 
Precio a TratarTemas similares: Alquilo terreno cañete Alquilo Terreno en Paijan Vendo Terreno para Granja Granja de langostinos Minag inició ferias populares de la granja a la olla con venta de carne de cerdo a S/. 6,50 el kilo

----------


## AristarcoGarcia27

*HOLA A CUANTO EL ALQUILER DE 1 HA??*

----------

